# Why/how was it decided that IUI was the best procedure for you?



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello  

The title says it all really.  For those of you that have been through the process or are going through it - why was it that IUI was decided and not IVF?

I'm asking because I think IUI might be a better first option for us rather than IVF.  Every single test that I have had has come back fine, our only problems seem to be with hubbys little fellas.  
If the only fertility factor was due to sperm count/quality - is IUI the best first route?

Thanks


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi

We were actually advised by 2 consultants to have IVF but I really wanted to try IUI first because it was less invasive and our problems were PCOS and some slight sperm issues.  The doctor agreed we could give it a go but only gave us an 8% chance of success, which are not great odds.  We agreed that we would do 3 medicated IUI cycles before moving onto IUI.  We were incredibly lucky and managed to get a BFP on the first attempt.

I think my doctors thought IVF would be better for us because of our ages - I'm almost 36 and DH is 47 and that fact that we had been TTC for such a long time. Plus I had a raised FSH but managed to get this down to an acceptable level for treatment.

Its a really difficult decision and one that only you can make - we intially thought we might be wasting more time by going for the IUI first and this is something that DH was very worried about, given the doctors Stats of 8% chance of success, but I just had this niggly feeling that it had to be worth a try.

Only you can decide which is the best route for you, but wishing you lots of luck for whatever you decide on.

Jane xx


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Thank you for your reply Jane - and congratulations on your BFP on the first attempt!  That really does give me hope 

I also have a niggling feeling that IUI would be a better first option for us.  Like I said, the only problems we seem to have are sperm ones - so I'd have thought IUI would be the perfect solution.  Also with it being less invasive it would be closer to having a natural conception than IVF.  

We're still waiting for our appointment with the fertility clinic so I guess we'll see what they suggest.  I just wanted to go armed with as much info as possible so we don't get railroaded into going into IVF if there are other options first.


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

I know there have been quite a few people view this thread, but please could you take the time to answer.  I would really like to collect as much information, and personal experiences as possible.  Being new to the whole infertility world, I'd really appreciate your advise.

Thank you

K x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello, 

Well, our first consultant we were told that we needed ICSi or adoption!!! Hubby demanded a retest. The next test showed a low count with few abnormals and they suggested IUI medicated for us. I was fine and healthy so that is why IUI! 

It worked first time!!! 

Since we lost our angel we have had one cancelled IUI and one Neg IUI so next steps for us is IVF. 

But, IUI DOES work!


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Thank you Caz Nox for your reply.  

I am so sorry that you lost your angel     

It seems your original situation was very similar to ours then - that it very encouraging.  Another positive for IUI  

K x


----------



## Kitsy (Mar 19, 2007)

hi there
I am fairly new to this as well.  I am currently on my second IUI (in the 2ww).  We are in a slightly different position in that we have the unexplained label, everything else seems fine.  We decided to try IUI first because it is less invasive and probably slightly kinder to your body!  Our theory being that the less you have to go through for a result the better.  I have heard alot of positive things about IUI and success stories.  As with any fertility issue its all individual and you just have to decide what you think is best for you and your situation.

The other difficult thing is that if you have to fund your treatment IUI is obviously cheaper than IVF, not that this should be an issue but often sadly is.

Hope this is kind of helpful.

Good Luck


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi

We were referred by our PCT to Bristol Centre for Reproductive Medicine for IVF after TTC for nearly 4 years, we had 6 months on clomid which resulted in a BFP but m/c, a laparoscopy which showed no problems and Dh will low motility.  DH was re-tested at BCRM and his sperm are all OK now although I have a polycystic ovary and possible hostile mucus.  We decided that we would like to try 3 X IUI's (privately funded) before using our NHS funded IVF (that hopefully we won't need!)

I am currently on my first cycle.

sending you loads of luck!!!!!!!!


Sarah


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

With no major problems apart from mild PCOS and hubby with a slightly low count we were sent for IUI, then hubby's count plummeted to below 8% which takes you into ICSO territory, we had a private consultation and hubbys count had gone back up so I asked to go back for IUI as I knew it would be easier to manage on all counts - we have had one cycle and hubby's tests were good so I reckon we have made the right choice, though we have yet to see the outcome


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Thank you for all your replies.

I am definetly now leaning more towards trying IUI before IVF.  There seems to be so many positive reasons for giving it a go first.

I will definetly be discussing it as a possibility with our consultant - Thanks

K x


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi

We never quite got as far as IUI as were just being referred by consultant when we got our bfp but the way I see it is that all our bits worked OK, maybe not perfectly or in tune with each other but they worked so IUI would just have been a way of making sure that the sperm and the egg were in the same place at the right time and then letting nature take it's course.  I think some consultants just opt straight for the IVF option as it seems the easy route to them but it isn't necessarily the easiest or best for the patient. 

Good luck with whatever treatment you go for  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## chinup07 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi there

Following diagnosis of severe endo in November 2005, my DH and I were put on the local NHS waiting list for IVF (just over 3 years long) and also for IUI (several months). We were advised that the IVF route would probably be our best bet as a result of the damage/scarring caused by the endo (although I've since had surgery to clear as much as poss and 'unstick' ovaries from pelvis- problem caused by adhesions), but we were offered IUI in the meantime and opted to go for the 3 cycles being given to us on the NHS and see how it goes. Have just taken my HCG trigger injection on 3rd (final) IUI attempt, and due to go in for basting on Thursday. If this attempt doesn't work, I suspect we'll be going private and probably move to IVF, but desperately hoping that it'll be 3rd time lucky! 

Good luck with whatever treatment you move ahead with.

Best wishes
Emma.x


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Purplechameleon,
Well we were told to have iui because every blood test i did came back fine and also my DH    was very good so my consultant classed us as unexplained infertility he said that it happens to alot people some people can try for years and years and then have success at the end but some can go on and on with every treatment etc etc and be unsuccessful its something that all consultants cant answer. But anywhere so we were told we had to have 6 tries of iui here in derby before we could move on to ivf i mean every hospital is totally different some only allow 2 or 3 or maybe even 4 it really depends on your hospital.
For example my brother and hes wife were trying for 15 years they went to the hospital in london where they lived at the time my brothers   was very low and her womb was tilted plus other things they had a few goes of iui but they did not work, So they then went private to one of the best hospitals in london and had one go at ivf and lucky for them they had twins first time one of each they will be 4 years old in november. I really hope that i have answered your question and  sweety love nicky.


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi ya

We were advised to have IUI as DH had 3 good SA tests (and also 1 which wasn't great but they think this was a one off) and my blood tests were all OK.  I had a HSG which was good - tubes open & Clear so for us IUI was the clear option at the moment.  As we are both youngish we feel that IUI offers us hope at a) cheaper than IVF and b) alot less drugs and less invasive as IVF.

Our consultant also advised that we try IUI at least 3 times due to the reasons above.

good luck with your decision.

Jen
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Purplechameleon

I'll update you after our 1st consultation on Sunday as although we've been put on the NHS list for IVF and therefore have arranged an appointment to discuss private IVF, IUI has never been mentioned.  We will see what the consultant has to say.  I suspect the reason for IVF is endo/scaring but IUI could be a good option for you seen as there are no probs.
good luck with the decision


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi there

We went through all the usual tests and are unexplained.  We met the consultant at our clinic sho basically said it was up to us what treatment we wanted to go for so we are going to try 3 cycles of IUI and then go on the list for IVF failing that.  I know two ladies who weren't offered the IUI option, both male factor and had success with their first IVF attempts (both are twin mummies).  They both said they weren't sure why they were not given the IUI option first.  We decided to try it because the waiting list was much shorter and because it is so much less invasive.  Hope springs eternal!  We should start treatment in a couple of weeks.

Good luck!
Clara x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I woud ask what level of good & active sperm your DH has before making a decision, particularly if you are going to pay for your own IUI. IUI has about a 15-20% success rate which isn't as high as IVF (around 25-30%) & if the good sperm count is low you're reducing your chances a little further. For me personally if DH had a low sperm count I'd go for IVF as they can SEE exactly what is going on at the fertlisation stage & see if there are any other contributing factors such as egg quality etc.

For me we were unexplained - DH's SA was excellent, I ovulate normally & had open tubes. I'd tried clomid for 10 months & it wasn't working. I was on the waiting list for IUI on the NHS but would have only just been having it as my DS was born. I was very lucky to concieve on my 2nd attempt at IUI but that would have been my last go (privately) & we would have been advised to move on to IVF as the next stage.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi  

It was decided for us after 6 months of clomid failed  

We are starting to downreg for our next cycle of IUI


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi

We were fustrated with our local NHS first - and went to a private hospital.

Our doctor recommended 3 bouts of IUI - since there are no obvious problems with either of us...and we are reasonably healthy. He did say quality of sperm was essential and went through our results with us to reassure us.

2ww basted last Tuesday!

He based his decision on the likelyhood of IUI working even though the probability was low, and suggested that after 3 we move to IVF. 

We found out last week that our NHS does not offer IUI and over a year later we haven't made it on the waitlist!! so am expecting our IUI to finish before we get to the IVF stage on NHS. 

Am gutted this week as have very bad cold and worried about impact to body in 2ww....

Good Luck with your treatment!!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Purplechameleon,

We had been ttc for 6/7 years with no success when we had our first IUI. DH has a very good sperm and my tubes were clear and I appeared to have no other problems, other than mild endo. IUI worked for us first time, but I had an early misscarriage. We later found out that I had polycsyctic ovaries, which had caused the infertility and the 3 m/c's that I had had. I was put on Metformin and had another 2 IUI's and on our 3rd attempt with I became pg with twins.

IUI definitely can work, and as others have mentioned it is cheaper and more natural than IVF. It is worth talking to your consultant about to see if the sperm quality issue makes it worthwhile. 

Liz
x


----------

